# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Apollo 11 -Njeriu i parë në Hënë- fakt apo trillim?

## Baptist

Nje numer i madh njerezish, vejne ne dyshim vertetesine per lajmin se moduli lunar "Eagle" eshte leshuar ndonjehere ne Hene.

Shumica e bejne kete nga mendimi se teknologjia e fundviteve te gjashtedhjeta nuk mjaftonte per suksesin e kesaj ndermarrjeje.

Te tjeret hyjne ne detale te materialeve te dokumentuara nga ky realizim. Pa harruar te cekin se ne secilen fotografi mungojne yjet ne qiell, etj si kjo.

Projekti Apollo ishte i gjere dhe perfshinte nje varg ndermarrjesh hapesinore. Mirepo ai i cili u shnderrua ne krenarine e gjithe njerezimit ishte segmenti i ndermarrjes, i njohur me emrin "Apollo 11".

Keto jane te dhenat vitale te projektit:

Apollo 11 Lunar Module / EASEP
NSSDC ID: 1969-059C  (shifra e katalogizimit)

Emrat tjere:Apollo 11 LM/EASEP 
Eagle 
LM-5 
04041
Intervalet e realizimit te misionit:Launched: 16 July 1969 UT 13:32:00 (09:32:00 a.m. EDT)
Landed on Moon: 20 July 1969 UT 20:17:40 (04:17:40 p.m. EDT)
Landing Site: Mare Tranquillitatis - Sea of Tranquility (0.67 N, 23.47 E)
Returned to Earth: 24 July 1969 UT 16:50:35 (12:50:35 p.m. EDT)Ekuipazhi:Neil A. Armstrong, commander
Michael Collins, command module pilot
Edwin E. Aldrin, Jr., lunar module pilotPershkrimi:The Apollo 11 Lunar Module (LM) "Eagle" was the first crewed vehicle to land on the Moon. It carried two astronauts, Commander Neil A. Armstrong and LM pilot Edwin E. "Buzz" Aldrin, Jr., the first men to walk on the Moon. Also included on the LM was the Early Apollo Scientific Experiment Package (EASEP), which consisted of several self-contained experiments to be deployed and left on the lunar surface, and other scientific and sample collection apparatus. 

Moduli Lunar (ML)  "Shqiponja" e Apollo 11 ishte vetura e pare ekipore qe tokezoi ne Hene. Ajo barti dy astronaute, Kapitenin Neil A. Armstrong dhe Pilotin e ML Edwin E. "Buzz" Aldrinin e Ri., njerezit e pare qe hecen ne Hene. ML poashtu iu ngarkua edhe Paketi Shkencor Eksperimanetal Paraprires Apollo (PSEPA), qe perfshinte disa eksperimente vetevetishme qe do te shkarkoheshin dhe te liheshin ne siperfaqen e Henes, si dhe aparateve tjera shkencore dhe atyre per grumbullimin e mostrave.
Sa jeni te informuar ne lidhje me kete ngjarje (me e rendesishmja ne historine e pergjithshme te njerezimit), tani pas 36 vjetesh? 
Sa te bindshme jane gjithe ato qe keni pare dhe keni lexuar deri me sot ne lidhje me "hapin e pare te njeriut ne Hene"? 
Cilat jane te dhenat qe do te mund te komprometonin kete histori?
Ose cilat jane ato qe perkundrazi do te zhvleftesonin vellon e dyshimit qe ka mbeshtjellur kete ndermarrje titanike qysh nga koha e lajmeve te para se ishte realizuar ky projekt?

----------


## OO7

Nuk mund te realizohet sot nje shetitje ne hene dhe jo me ne ate kohe.
Nga disa fotografi qe kam pare kam dal ne konkluzionin se cdo gje eshte bere ne studio, asgje reale.

----------


## Baptist

Interesante! Dy pergjegjet e para, -te dyja diametralisht te kunderta! 
(I respektoj thellesisht te dyja), -te shohim te tjerat?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## PRI-LTN

Po te mendosh se qe nga vajtja ne Hene deri tani, ka kaluar pothuajse e njejta kohe qe u desh per te vajtur ne Hene qe nga koha kur u prodhuan aeroplanet e pare, i bie qe sot duhet te kishim vajtur te pakten ne nje tjeter sistem diellor.

----------


## shoku_tanku

Nek e di por jam shume skeptik persa i perket NASA-s.......ndoshta edhe nga qe
kam lexuar shume nga ato budallalliqet e Dan Brawnit :buzeqeshje: gjithesesi mendoj se sukseset e verteta ata kurre nuk i bejne publike vetem per te mbajtur gjalle mitin
dhe per te ruajtur teknollogjine e tyre te perparur nga vendet qe mund te konsiderohen armike te perendimit......kushedi,ndoshta mbas 50 vjetesh mund te marrim vesh dicka te vertete :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Baptist

> Po te mendosh se qe nga vajtja ne Hene deri tani, ka kaluar pothuajse e njejta kohe qe u desh per te vajtur ne Hene qe nga koha kur u prodhuan aeroplanet e pare, i bie qe sot duhet te kishim vajtur te pakten ne nje tjeter sistem diellor.


Sigurisht, po te mos i ishte nderprere buxheti shteteror NASA-s rreth vitit 1981. Kur filloi lufta vendimtare mes blloqeve dhe u braktisen qindra projekte me vlera te hatashme nderkombetare ndoese shumica ishin para finalizimit, dinamika e dekades paraprirese do te ishte saktesisht ajo. Por...

Vetem nente vite pas kesaj (1989) filloi operacioni "Çekani i Dragoit" i NATO-s per Ballkanin. Prandaj ato para qe do te na dergonin ne Mars, na derguan ne cthurjen e pergjakshme te shteteve lindore te evropes dhe luften e ish Jugosllavise. Por kjo eshte tjeter teme. 

Gjithesesi pajtohem me perllogaritjen se, sot njeriu ne MArs do te duhej te kish qene pjese e historise dhe jo e ardhmerise, por si rezultat i nje rrethane me entuziaste se kjo qe kemi jetuar ne keto dekadat e fundit te mileniumit, rrethane e cila vitet 60-70 i kurorezoi me te arriturrat me te medha te njerezimit ne fushen e kerkimeve kozmike.

----------


## Darius

Une kam nje tjeter mendim. Fakti qe amerikanet kane shkuar ne Hene per mua eshte i vertete por jo filmimi dhe fotot e realizuara per kete fluturim. Me pak fjale fluturimi i vertete eshte kryer edhe ulja, por jo ajo qe eshte transmetuar direkt nga NASA atehere, as fotot qe jane shperndare me pas.
Arsyeja pse eshte dubluar nje ngjarje e tille dhe pse nuk jane paraqitur filmimet origjinale, nuk eshte vetem nje por jane disa. Kjo duke filluar qe me artifaktet qe jane pare ne hene (dhe ketu eshte vete deklarata e Buzz Aldrin dhe me pas e Gordon Cooper) apo operacionet e germimit (mining operations) e deri tek objekte fluturuese qe kane shoqeruar te gjitha fluturimet hapsinore te tokesoreve ne Hene. Sot e kesaj dite jane te rregjistruara komunikimet e kozmonauteve te misioneve te ndryshme te Apollos me Huston dhe permendja e objekteve fluturuese si dhe emri me te cilin ato quheshin "Santa Klaus". Pa harruar motherships gjigande qe qendronin kercenueshem ne kraterin Kopernicus apo Mar Tranquillity etj. Ka shume arsye per te fshehur fluturimin e vertete per ne hene dhe bindja ime e plote eshte qe filmimi eshte teresisht i sajuar ne studio. 
Te behen analizime te ketyre fakteve do te thote te shpenzosh shume kohe me kete teme por besoj se ja vlen dhe se mund te behet gradualisht.

Po te lexoni temen *Strukture Me Fytyre Njeriu Ne Mars* qe ndodhet po ne kete nenforum, ka disa informacione qe prekin ate qe kane pare astronautet ne Hene si dhe komunikimin me bazen e Hustonit.

----------


## Baptist

Nje gje qe me ka lene pershtypje ne gjithe argumentet pro dhe kontra ketij misioni, eshte mungesa e pyetjes e cila do te nxirrte kokecarje te vertete shkencore:

(Cfare natyre manifeston pluhuri ne nje trup qiellor me gravitet te dobet dhe pa atmosfere sikur Hena?)

Shtresa e pluhurit te thate ne siperfaqen e Henes. 
Cfare ndodhi me pluhurin qe ngriti motori frenues gjate leshimit ne siperfaqe?

Ky pluhur eshte i ultra imet. (Pa hyre ne paragjykimin se trashesise se shtreses se ketij pluhuri "puder" i cili vende-vende ka gjasa te jete me thellesi pertej 100 metrash dhe rrezikut te fundosjes se plote te modulit ne te. Te presupozojme se vendleshimi i ML ishte me fat dhe shtresa e pluhurit mbi siperfaqen e ngurte me e holle se 20mm).Kush e pastroi ambientin nga ky pluhur i suspenduar nga siperfaqja e ngulitjes dhe sa jave apo muaj, do te nevojiteshin per te sedimentuar serish apo per te ikur ne orbite i teri ne menyre qe kosmonautet te mund te shihnin apo te fotografonin ckado nga lokacioni i aterimit? 

Apo mos eshte e kunderta pluhuri i ngritur me impuls te mjaftueshem iken ne hapesire me shpejtesi, ndersa pjesa tjeter kthehet prap ne siperfaqe brenda disa minutash per shkak te mungeses se presionit atmosferik?! 

Apo mos ndoshta eshte e pamundur te ngresh pluhurin perpjete ne nje ambient te tille?

Ja dhe trashesia mesatare e pluhurit ne vendleshim:

----------


## Darius

Dhe mbi te gjitha nuk duhet harruar si eshte bere e mundur te penetrohet i ashtuquajturi *Van Allen Belt* ose brezi i radiacionit qe rrethon Token dhe kalimi neper te cilin ka pasoja fatale per njeriun. Dhe pikerisht ketu fillon dhe konspiracia pasi eshte fshehur materiali qe perdoret per te veshur pjesen e jashteme te anijeve kozmike. Dhe ketu del edhe njehere pse-ja nuk kane vizituar me Henen qe ne vitet 70-te por e kalojne me justifikimin qesharak qe per mungese fondesh dhe sepse ska me asnje perfitim nga NASA. 
Kjo eshte njera nga provat qe tregon programet paralele qe ka NASA per hapsiren, njerin per publikun e gjere dhe tjetrin ate sekret per te cilin shume astronaute kohet e fundit kane filluar te hapin gojen dhe te nxjerrin te palarat.
I fundit ishte Buzz Aldrin vetem pak kohe me pare madje vazhdon te jete ne youtube nje video ku tregon grushtin qe e ka goditur nje gazetar mbas nje provokimi te bere. Ehhh cme bere me kete teme o Baptist... mezi po gjej kohen te vazhdoj ato qe kam hapur edhe kete tjetren kisha mangut tani. Kam disa materiale shume interesante per kete teme dhe po i filloj ti hedh ketu qe sot. 
Me poshte eshte fotoja sesi rrethon token rripi radioaktiv Van Allen

----------


## PRI-LTN

Ne nje edicion prestigjoz lajmesh ne Itali, sic eshte "Studio Aperto", para disa muajsh dha nje lajm ne te cilin pak a shume thuhej: 
"gjate misionit per zbarkimin ne Hene, Apollo-11 mund te jete shoqeruar nga UFO-t" dhe jepte zerin e njerit prej astronauteve i cili thoshte:
"O Zot, qenkan te vertete"

----------


## Ferdinandi

Ja ku eshte foto qe ka thene Arnauti me siper

----------


## Ferdinandi

Kjo eshte nje foto qe tregon qe gjithshka eshte xhiruar ne nje studio

----------


## ajzberg

Tema eshte mjaft interesante me kete rast Darius po te pyes se sa here eshte shkuar ne Hene ? Dhe pyetja tjeter eshte a mund te eksplorohet Hena me teleskopet nga Toka ose me mir me thene kontrollohet e gjith siperfaqja e Henes nga keta teleskope ?

----------


## Baptist

> Tema eshte mjaft interesante me kete rast Darius po te pyes se sa here eshte shkuar ne Hene ? Dhe pyetja tjeter eshte a mund te eksplorohet Hena me teleskopet nga Toka ose me mir me thene kontrollohet e gjith siperfaqja e Henes nga keta teleskope ?


Jo kjo eshte e pamundur edhe nga teleskopi Hable, na Toka aq me pak. Edhe Po te ishte e mundur me nje teleskop "fantastikoshkencor", Henes prape do te mund t'ia eksploronim vetem njeren faqe. Mos pyet perse!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Baptist

> Ne nje edicion prestigjoz lajmesh ne Itali, sic eshte "Studio Aperto", para disa muajsh dha nje lajm ne te cilin pak a shume thuhej: 
> "gjate misionit per zbarkimin ne Hene, Apollo-11 mund te jete shoqeruar nga UFO-t" dhe jepte zerin e njerit prej astronauteve i cili thoshte:
> "O Zot, qenkan te vertete"


E mundur te kete qene fjala per SNICKERS, kur Armstrongu hapi kutine e embelsirave, se nuk i besohej. [te kene vene ushqim te vertete ne furnizimet ushqimore ne modul]
 :buzeqeshje: 

[Sa per postimin e fotos shih me "vendos Foto" nese eshte me link, por nese eshte lokale tento me opcionin "bashkangjit skedare" por se pari zvogeloje njerin nga dy dimensionet ne 600px sepse nuk ta pranon forumi]

----------


## buki19

Une personalisht e besoj kete ndermarje deri sa te behet ndonje demanti fort bindes.

Argument me te fort per kete e kam monitorimin komplet dhe shum dimensional te Ketij fluturimi dhe qendrimi ne Hene qe eshte bere nga ana e BRSS.

Jan bere shume analiza te fotografive dhe ne asnje nuk mund te gjindet ndonje gje e dyshimt,sidomos ne fotot te ashtuquajtura "panorama" ku  fotokamera speciale ka fotografuar motive ne kendin 360 shkalle,dmth tere rrethin e plot.Ne keto foto shume mire shihet qe eshte dielli si i vetmi burim i drites,perndryshe do te hetohej cfar do burim tjeter artificial pa marr parasyshe se sa i fuqishem do te ishte ,nuk mund qe te ndriqoj nje siperfaqe te tille me nje intesitet te njejt,kur dihet qe drita dobesohet me katrorin e largesise.

Jan bere edhe analiza te kualitetit te drites,per arsye se ne siperfaqe te henes ,ne munges te atmosferes temp.e drites dhe kontrasti dallojne shum nga kushtet ne siperfaqe te tokes.Mu per kete arsye eshte shume veshtire qe te eksponohet drita e yjve,prandaj mungojn ne sfondin qiellor.Por fotoja e Tokes nga Hena eshte shum e bukur.

Brezi Van Allen nuk paraqet ndonje problem,per arsye se megjithese eshte nji shtres energjetike e mjaftueshme per ta mbrojtur token nga rrezatimet e ndryshme si ato kosmike dhe posaqerisht solare,energjia e ketij brezi per njesi te siperfaqes eshte shume e dobet per te shkatuar dicka serioze,sidomos kur nje fluturake kosmike paraqet nje "kafaz te Faradejit".Ky brez eshte penetruar nga shum fluturake tjera.

----------


## PRI-LTN

> E mundur te kete qene fjala per SNICKERS, kur Armstrongu hapi kutine e embelsirave, se nuk i besohej. [te kene vene ushqim te vertete ne furnizimet ushqimore ne modul]


Ka shume mundesi te kete qene keshtu  :buzeqeshje: 





> [Sa per postimin e fotos shih me "vendos Foto" nese eshte me link, por nese eshte lokale tento me opcionin "bashkangjit skedare" por se pari zvogeloje njerin nga dy dimensionet ne 600px sepse nuk ta pranon forumi]



Ka mundesi qe te kete ndonje problem forumi, pasi une i di rregullat dhe kam postuar dhe here te tjera foto.
Do te postoja foton qe ka postuar Ferdinandi ku kisha shenjuar hijen e shkopit qe mban flamurin. Hija eshte pak mbi hijen e kembeve te Armstrongut. Po te veshtrosh me kujdes arrin ta shohesh. Ndersa hija e flamurit, sic e thashe dhe ne postimin e mesiperm, nuk eshte inkuadruar ne foto.

----------


## Darius

> Tema eshte mjaft interesante me kete rast Darius po te pyes se sa here eshte shkuar ne Hene ? Dhe pyetja tjeter eshte a mund te eksplorohet Hena me teleskopet nga Toka ose me mir me thene kontrollohet e gjith siperfaqja e Henes nga keta teleskope ?


Ajzberg ne Hene duke perfshire cdo mision edhe ata pa njerez eshte shkuar disa here. Duke filluar qe me Apollo 8 qe ju afrua siperfaqes se Henes pastaj 9, 10, deri tek i 11 qe u ul ne Hene dhe me pas 12, 13 (qe deshtoi pa arritur te ulej dhe mezi u kthye ne toke) dhe me pas 14, 15, 16, 17 i cili shenon dhe fluturimin e fundit te misioneve per ne Hene 11 Dhjetor te vitit 1972 behen gjithsej 9 here. 
Ndersa Hubble si teleskop eshte shume i fuqishem dhe shikon jo vetem Henen po pertej saj. Nga toka ka Teleskope qe mund te shikojne afersine e Henes, strukturat malore por nga shume larg (kam nje te tille) dhe qe nuk arrin absolutisht te dallosh dicka konkrete pervese kontureve dhe pjese gjeografike te cilat jane shume te medhaja. Ndersa te dhenat qe perpilohen nga Hubble harroi se nuk i nxjerr njeri per ty e per mua. 

Ketu me poshte jane disa citime te vogla nga shkrimet e meparshme ne lidhje me Henen:




> Milton Cooper nje oficer i Inteligjences se Forcave Detare shprehet: *Alient dhe Ufo jo vetem qe ekzistojne por ne komunitetin e Inteligjences se Forcave Detare, bazes aliene ne Hene i referohen shpesh si LUNA dhe qe eshte nje operacion vigan ne siperfaqe dhe ne mjete ku alienet mbajne anijet e tyre meme dhe ngrene ne fluturim vetem disqet e vogla fluturuese.*





> Duke ju referuar nje ish punonjesi te Nasa-s Otto Binder, vale radiosh me frekuenca te tyre dhe marrje sinjalesh VHF qe kalonin sistemin e Nasa-s lapen kete bisede:
> *NASA: Cfare ka aty? Kontrolli i misionit Apollo si me degjon... Apolli11: Keta "bebusha" jane gjigande zoteri. Te pamase. Oh ZOT. Ju nuk do ta besonit. Po ju them, ka anije te tjera komzike aty te rrjeshtuara ne pjesen me te larget te kraterit. Ata jane ne Hene dhe po na vezhgojne!*
> Ne vitin 1979 Maurice Chatelain ish shefi i Sistemit te Komunikimve ne Nasa konfirmoi qe Arsmtrong kishte raportuar pamje te dy UFO ne buzet e nje krateri. Kontakti ka qene nje gje e njohur nga te gjithe ne Nasa po askush ska folur deri tani.
> 
> Ruset ne nje fare menyre ishin te paret qe konfirmuan kete incident:
> *Duke ju referuar informacioneve qe kemi, kontakti u raportua menjehere sapo anija u ul ne Hene, thote doktor Vladimir Azhazha, nje fizikant dhe profesor i matematikes ne Universitetin e Moskes. Neil Armstrong percolli mesazhin tek Kontrolli i Misionit qe dy objekte te medhaja misterioze po i vezhgonin keta sapo u ulen ne Hene. Por ky mesazh asnjehere nuk u degjua na publiku sepse NASA e censuroi. Nje tjeter shkencetar rus Dr Aleksander Kazantsev, Buss Aldrin filmoi me ngjyra ufot nga brenda Apollos dhe vazhdoi filmimin edhe kur dolen jashte. Dr Azhazha thote qe Ufot u larguan disa minuta mbasi astronautet u ulen ne siperfaqen e Henes.*





> Gjate nje sipmoziumi te NASA-s kjo eshte nje pjese e intervistes se bere me Neil Armstrong:
> Peter Kohen : *Cfare ndodhi me te vertete me Apollon 11? Ka qene me gjithe mend e pabesueshme por sidoqofte ne e kemi ditur prej kohesh qe sjemi vetem, madje edhe per bazen ne Hene dhe po ashtu per mesazhin e tyre qe te mos i afrohemi Henes. Cfare ndodhi?*
> N. Arsmtrong: *Nuk mund te jap detaje pervec asaj qe anijet e tyre ishin shume me superiore se tonat, si madhesi dhe si teknologji. Hmm, ishin te medhaja dhe kercenuese...*
> Peter Kohen: *Po NASA ka nderrmare misione te tjera mbas Apollo11.*
> N. Armstrong: *Natyrisht, nuk mund te rrezikonim perhapjen e nje paniku ne toke. Keshtuqe duhet ta nderprisnim ngadale. Mesazhi na u dha qarte me Apollo 13 qe nuk pati difekt... (buzeqesh)*
> Armstrong e mbyll intervisten e tij duke konfirmuar qe ngjarja eshte e vertete por duke refuzuar te japi hollesira te metejshme duke ebere te qarte qe ne sfond te kesaj heshtjeje dhe mbulimi te se vertetes ishte dora e CIA-s


Nje tjeter deshmi del direkte nga goja e Michael Collins i cili ka qene njeri nga astronautet qe ka pilotuar Gemini 10 qe ne vitin 1963 dhe njeri nga astronautet e Apollo 11. Ja se cfare ka thene ai ne vitin 2004 pak perpara se te vdiste:




> *Me vjen keq per njerezit e ketij planeti qe nuk e dine se cpo ndodh. Me vjen keq qe mbahen te fshehta gjera qe gjithe njerezimi do i mirepriste dhe qe do sillnin begatine. Nuk kemi nevoje te shkojme deri ne Mars, skemi nevoje te kalojme sistemin tone diellor, te verteten e kemi ne Toke dhe shume afer saj, ne Hene. Faktet jane aty, ndertesat, strukturat e ndertuara nga qeniet inteligjente jane aty. Dhe vete mjetet e tyre fluturuese levizn ore e cast.... I bej thirrje qeverise amerikane ti japi fund heshtjes dhe te shpalosi te verteten sic e dine ata prej me shume se gjysem shekulli.....*
> 
> Nder te tjera fjala qe Collins thote eshte: *Mjaftoni te mendoni, pse nuk po shkojme me ne Hene dhe ca na ndalon te eksplorojme ate komplet sic eshte. Ca ka ne pjesen e erret te Henes qe nuk duhet ta shohim ne. Une e kam pare, kam qene me fat ose jo kete se di, po uroj te gjithe njerzimin nje dite te shohi ate qe kemi kaq afer..*


Ja nje foto e Michael Collins

----------


## Darius

> Une personalisht e besoj kete ndermarje deri sa te behet ndonje demanti fort bindes.
> 
> Argument me te fort per kete e kam monitorimin komplet dhe shum dimensional te Ketij fluturimi dhe qendrimi ne Hene qe eshte bere nga ana e BRSS.
> 
> Jan bere shume analiza te fotografive dhe ne asnje nuk mund te gjindet ndonje gje e dyshimt,sidomos ne fotot te ashtuquajtura "panorama" ku  fotokamera speciale ka fotografuar motive ne kendin 360 shkalle,dmth tere rrethin e plot.Ne keto foto shume mire shihet qe eshte dielli si i vetmi burim i drites,perndryshe do te hetohej cfar do burim tjeter artificial pa marr parasyshe se sa i fuqishem do te ishte ,nuk mund qe te ndriqoj nje siperfaqe te tille me nje intesitet te njejt,kur dihet qe drita dobesohet me katrorin e largesise.
> 
> Jan bere edhe analiza te kualitetit te drites,per arsye se ne siperfaqe te henes ,ne munges te atmosferes temp.e drites dhe kontrasti dallojne shum nga kushtet ne siperfaqe te tokes.Mu per kete arsye eshte shume veshtire qe te eksponohet drita e yjve,prandaj mungojn ne sfondin qiellor.Por fotoja e Tokes nga Hena eshte shum e bukur.
> 
> Brezi Van Allen nuk paraqet ndonje problem,per arsye se megjithese eshte nji shtres energjetike e mjaftueshme per ta mbrojtur token nga rrezatimet e ndryshme si ato kosmike dhe posaqerisht solare,energjia e ketij brezi per njesi te siperfaqes eshte shume e dobet per te shkatuar dicka serioze,sidomos kur nje fluturake kosmike paraqet nje "kafaz te Faradejit".Ky brez eshte penetruar nga shum fluturake tjera.


Buki perkundrazi, brezi Val Allen paraqet shume rrezik. Cdo sonde apo mjet fluturues i telekomanduar eshte kthyer ne toke i demtuar ne menyre te konsiderueshme nga radioaktiviteti dhe bombardimi i pjesesave. 
Sa per faktin qe ruset kane konfirmuar fluturimin e suksesshem ne Hene dua te te kujtoj vetem nje fakt. Lufta e Ftohte ka qene pallaver per ty dhe per mua apo per pjesen tjeter te botes. Amerikanet dhe Ruset ne nivel shkencor dhe teknologjik kane patur marrdhenie te shkelqyera. Madje per bazen Luna thuhet qe e kane te dyja palet. Normalisht qe sdo dalin ti nxjerrin horrlliqet njeri tjetrit. (Tek tema per Teorine Konspirative ke nje shkrim i quajtur Alternativa 3. Lexoje dhe sidomos mundohu te lexosh tekstin e bashkangjitur qe eshte ne anglisht dhe do dalesh vete ne konkluzionin qe po te jap une).

----------


## buki19

> Buki perkundrazi, brezi Val Allen paraqet shume rrezik. Cdo sonde apo mjet fluturues i telekomanduar eshte kthyer ne toke i demtuar ne menyre te konsiderueshme nga radioaktiviteti dhe bombardimi i pjesesave. 
> Sa per faktin qe ruset kane konfirmuar fluturimin e suksesshem ne Hene dua te te kujtoj vetem nje fakt. Lufta e Ftohte ka qene pallaver per ty dhe per mua apo per pjesen tjeter te botes. Amerikanet dhe Ruset ne nivel shkencor dhe teknologjik kane patur marrdhenie te shkelqyera. Madje per bazen Luna thuhet qe e kane te dyja palet. Normalisht qe sdo dalin ti nxjerrin horrlliqet njeri tjetrit. (Tek tema per Teorine Konspirative ke nje shkrim i quajtur Alternativa 3. Lexoje dhe sidomos mundohu te lexosh tekstin e bashkangjitur qe eshte ne anglisht dhe do dalesh vete ne konkluzionin qe po te jap une).


Nuk deshiroj te polemizoj mirepo duhet te them kete :Sputniku Rus ishte nje befasi,nje e pa pritur dhe nje disfate e madhe per USA.Cka do qe te benin amerikanet ne orbite te Tokes,pas ketij fluturimi te Sputnikut nuk do te kishte vlere.Prandaj per ta zbardhe ftyren sado qe ishte e mundur duhej patjeter te zbritnin ne Hene.Kete gare e veshtersonin Lunat e BRSS te cilat veq kishin ateru ne siperfaqe te Henes.Amerikanve nuk ju ngeli tjeter pos qe te zbarkonin ne Hene - amerikanin.Sipas te dhenave,zbarkimin e ruseve ne Hene e ka penguar sic thuhet vetem byrokracia ruse.

Brezi Van Allen nuk eshte kurnjefar burimi i rrezatimit radioaktiv ose i cfar do rrezatimit tjeter,eshte thjesht nje fushe elektromagnetike e shkatuar,e induktuar nga magnetizmi tokesor.

----------

